

Automatically add a signature to your Facebook posts - andreyon
http://www.fsignature.com

======
Killswitch
Great, just what we need. Nothing like recreating the worst idea of cellphone
text messages, but for Facebook.

~~~
andreyon
:) Fair, but think of this scenario: you are supporting a cause but you don't
want to spam your friends by reminding it all the time. A signature is a good
use case in this situation, you can post something of value to your friends
and add a small notice about the cause you're supporting.

~~~
Killswitch
To be honest, I'd just unfriend anybody who used something like this.

